# UK BARF feeders please read



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are buying your chicken wings direct from Anglian Meats ( Natures menu range ) and have noticed a change in quality of their chicken wings, please call their quality control ( Dawn ) and let her know. They need the feedback !!!! Its a free phone number 0800 0183770. She is awaiting your call.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I buy the 'Prize Choice' chicken wings and noticed last week the quality was poor. Not sure if these are part of the Natures Menu range so might just be coincidental.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Gemma,
AMP, Anglian Meat products, Natures Menu, Prize Choice... these are all the same.

If you are concerned about the new quality of the wings, please speak to Dawn and let her know. Unless she gets customer feedback the new wings will become common place and the better grade wings will cease to be.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I shall give her a call today. Thanks


----------

